# Broken bones



## CharlieD (Dec 22, 2007)

No not the chickens, my youngest daughters’. 

Bunch of kids were playing, claiming on the table. Well, with my luck first my son puts him self in danger by walking away from school, now my daughter fell of that table and broke her arm in two places. In two places, elbow and the bone that goes up, not sure what it’s called. To quote the doctor “as far as elbow brakes goes, this is as bad as   gets”. It happened Friday night, and I just now got home, my wife went in. G-d willing everything will be ok; they will let her go home tomorrow. I have to say she was a real trooper. You could see that she was in pain but she did not complain or cry. She had to stay in bad the whole day. That alone would drive me crazy. No TV either. She kept saying “I wish I did not claim on that table.” Coming from 4 year old who is visibly suffering from pain, just broke my hart. Of course my wife told me after we left for hospital; my son came and told her that wished that it was him to get hurt, rather than her. How am I going to get mad at him now? I did not have chance to come up with punishment for him, for his misbehavior. Gosh I hope she is going to be ok. Well, I’m going to cry right now. I’m getting to be an old and sentimental.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 22, 2007)

Ah Charlie, go ahead and cry, there is nothing wrong with tears..They clean the soul...Then just hold your daughter and your son and let the world go by...Just be happy there is nothing wrong that cannot be fixed or healed. Kids rebound so fast..They get hurt and bawl like crazy,scaring you to death and before you can recover they are up and playing again...Give them both a hug and kiss and they will be fine..Relax daddy, you and mom are all they need right now.
kadesma


----------



## Cordel (Dec 22, 2007)

Charlie, be sure to let your son get it all out.  He must be feeling terrible, blaming himself far more than you ever could.  Good thought going out to your whole family.  Luckily, at four, kids heal well, better than ever, these days.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you have a very brave daughter.
Give both kids extra hugs tonight.

smiles, T


----------



## Katie H (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh, Charlie, you've had some adventures the last several days.    Children are resilient and bounce back better than we can imagine.  Just hug your children and live through the healing process.  Buck and I have "been there; done that."  With 5 children, the adventures are rich and plentiful.


----------



## middie (Dec 22, 2007)

Aw that poor girl Charlie. In time she will be fine. Broken bones mend. Believe me I know.
Keep your chin up. She's a strong little girl that's for sure.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 22, 2007)

I know, thank you guys. I guess I've been very lucky and very spoiled. Non of my 5 kids ever had broken bones. I hope it stays that way, I hope they will always be healthy. Thank you.


----------



## Alix (Dec 22, 2007)

Charlie, I'm so sorry she got hurt. That is awful. How about telling your son he is responsible for making sure your daughter gets whatever she needs? That would serve the dual purpose of giving him a consequence and helping out your daughter. Not to mention it will help get rid of any guilt he feels over the whole thing.


----------



## Cordel (Dec 22, 2007)

Wise words, Alix.


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 23, 2007)

hugs, Charlie...and what Alix said.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 23, 2007)

Wise words Alix!  Charlie, I hope your daughter heals quickly and goes home to your family soon.


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 23, 2007)

Man....... and before the holidays-----everyone's right--she'll be ok in no time and look at the extra attention she's getting---I also agree with Alix in letting your son "be the man" and take care of her little errand needs and play games with her.....with 5 kids and this is the first broken bone in your family you're sitting on a pretty cloud!! Hang in there, Papa!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 23, 2007)

Charlie,your little girl is mending by the minute.Be grateful she is home in time for Christmas OPPS I mean Channuka and that is wasn't something worse.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 23, 2007)

Aww, poor thing. I'm glad that she has such a loving daddy to be there for her.


----------



## David Cottrell (Dec 23, 2007)

Charlie, I know it makes you sick at your stomach. First with my son when he was about five - wrist - fell just as we were leaving for daughter's wedding. He didn't seem to be too hurt but we wound up leaving the reception and having the bones set. It hurt but today at 21 he doesn't even really remember.

Granddaughter last year at six was a different story - constantly climbing, off the back off the back of he sofa onto carpet. Arm again. She doesn't climb so much anymore. 

Your daughter will be ok my friend, just pain both you and her for a few days. And no, God's help doesn't hurt!


----------



## corazon (Dec 23, 2007)

Glad that she is (more or less) alright.  Alix is a super mom, I think her advice was good.  Having your son take care of her will teach him more than just not climbing on the table.  Good luck, let us know how this turns out.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 23, 2007)

well, she's home now. after putting on the cast she came home, hurt, but in a good spirit. She is a sleep now and we'll have to be carefull and watch all kind of little things. I'm sure she'll be fine much sooner than I will. I am yet to face the grandmothers, we are in big trouble with them, oh my...


----------



## ella/TO (Dec 23, 2007)

Charlie my  heart goes out to you and your family. Poor sweet little girl....but remember, she's young and thank goodness will heal quickly. Give your son an extra hug from me...poor guy....not good to walk around with guilt.


----------



## Constance (Dec 23, 2007)

Bless your hearts...I know it gives you pain to see your child hurt, but as everyone has said, she'll be well before you know it.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 23, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your little one's accident, Charlie. Good to know she's back home & on the mend. Nothing wrong with being sentimental. Hope this (new baby) Panda Cam will make you all smile & lift your spirits. (Watch during daylight hours to view.)

San Diego Zoo Exhibit: Panda Cam at the Giant Panda Research Station

Here is a Time Lapse video.

Panda Cam at SanDiegoZoo.org


----------



## auntdot (Dec 24, 2007)

God bless your daughter, your son, and your family Charlie.

Worked for a number of years at a major children's hospital - people came from all over the world with their children.  Lots of sick kids - very sick.

All you saw and dealt with was very ill children. No hair and all on IVs.  But they did not gripe.

People my age moan all the time, the kids just did not.

They were amazing and taught me so much.  

Recently fell and broke my sit down bone and it hurts - but I ain't gonna make an issue of it. There are so many kids who are a heck of a lot braver than I am.

Charlie your daughter will come through this.  And your kids have a great dad.  

Take care of yourself.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Charlie, I am so sorry to hear about your daughter's accident. I know it really scared you and Mrs. Charlie. Don't drive yourself nuts going over how this could have been prevented, though. Just remember that healthy, active kids have accidents sometimes. If this is the 1st broken bone in 5 kids, you're already doing a great job at keeping them safe. I'm sure your little one will heal quickly and the experience will probably make them be much more careful (for a couple of days, anyway!). Keep us posted on how she's doing.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 18, 2008)

Just a little update. Today the cast and pins were finally removed after screaming like crazy in the doctor’s office my daughter got in the car and exhale: “It was not so bad!” I started to laugh.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 18, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> Just a little update. Today the cast and pins were finally removed after screaming like crazy in the doctor’s office my daughter got in the car and exhale: “It was not so bad!” I started to laugh.



Charlie - I didn't see this before so a VERY belated hug to you!!!!  Having a cast removed can be scary - it's a saw for goodness sake!!!!    Sounds like she is a little trooper!  Glad to hear all ended well.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 18, 2008)

WooHoo! I'll bet your "baby girl" is glad to have that cast off. Sounds like she did great. How are _you _doing_?_


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 18, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> WooHoo! I'll bet your "baby girl" is glad to have that cast off. Sounds like she did great. How are _you _doing_?_


 
Me is another story, I think I had a hart atack there in the office, it still hurts.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 18, 2008)

I hear you, Charlie. I ended up taking my son's sutures out and it was nothing for him but I needed the rest of the day to recover!


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 18, 2008)

Bless her heart Charlie.....another hurdle in the bringing up of our kids! Have many healthy, happy times with them.....


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 18, 2008)

Charile, I am so glad your daughter is on the mend. I know how you feel about your children. When I had to take one of my sons to the doctors office for a little minor foot surgery, I was the one who fainted. The nurse had to take care of me. I was so embarassed.


----------



## jeninga75 (Jan 18, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Charlie - I didn't see this before so a VERY belated hug to you!!!! Having a cast removed can be scary - it's a saw for goodness sake!!!!  Sounds like she is a little trooper! Glad to hear all ended well.


 
It won't cut your skin though. Sometimes it gets a little warm. When I take casts off little ones I show them it won't cut them by turning it on and putting it to the palm of my hand. I took one off a little girl a couple of weeks ago (it was a short leg cast). She was extremely tickleish and the vibration from the saw was tickling her foot. She was laughing so hard I had to have her mom hold her still lol.

Hope she's doing well! Kids are indeed troopers with this kind of stuff. The kids are some of my favorite patients.


----------



## college_cook (Jan 19, 2008)

They took the cast off already?  Is she wearing a brace or a sling then?

I suppose you can count yourself lucky that she didn't hurt herself any worse than she did.  Broken arms aren't all that bad.  When I was born I had a large cyst in my left humerus, like 65% of the bone was a cyst.  They though it was bone cancer at first.  Anyways, because of the cyst, that bone has always been weak and I went through 6 arm breaks by the time I was 8.  The last couple of times I was more calm than my parents about it.  I was at a friend's house both times, and had the friend's mother drive me home both times where I would call my mom or dad at work and simply say "I broke my arm again."

Just make sure she stays off of that elbow until it heals properly, because if it was a bad break she might have to worry about arthritis later.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 22, 2008)

G-d forbid.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday? Isn't being a father or mother wonderful???  Hang in there, Charlie, and great hopes for your daughter's recovery........


----------

